# neměli čas právě teď



## popiette

May someone help me...

What does it mean " neměli čas právě teď " ?

Thanks ))


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

It seems to mean "_They didn't have time right now/at the moment_". But wait for a confirmation... 

Na shledanou.:


----------



## popiette

dekuji ! 

So, I hope to have the confirmation later  !

nazdar !


----------



## Jana337

Tagarela said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> It seems to mean "_They didn't have time right now/at the moment_". But wait for a confirmation...
> 
> Na shledanou.:


A fairly good translation of a somewhat weird sounding Czech sentence. Maybe some wider context would make it more comprehensible.


----------



## popiette

I think that was the correct meaning for the sentence ...

yeah :-D


----------

